# Cycling Plus "Bike of the year edition"



## Mark Walker (15 Apr 2014)

I can not find it anywhere.If anyone has one lying around well read and in need of a home please let me know.
I will pay for postage etc or if you feel charitable I will doate a fee to the charity of your choice.
thanks
Mark


----------



## Tommy2 (15 Apr 2014)

I think I probably have it, I'll check when I get home.


----------



## AndyRM (15 Apr 2014)

I should be able to help out if Tommy can't.


----------



## DooDah (15 Apr 2014)

I have it, so if the others can't help you then I will post it in 2 weeks when back in the UK.


----------



## Tommy2 (15 Apr 2014)

Sorry, just got home and checked, I remember giving it to my bro last weekend. Weird as that's something I never normally do either.


----------



## Mark Walker (16 Apr 2014)

AndyRM said:


> I should be able to help out if Tommy can't.


 Thanks for the offers chaps , Andry RM if you can come up with the goods it will be very much appreciated , please let me know what I need to do at this end..
regards
Mark


----------



## AndyRM (16 Apr 2014)

Mark Walker said:


> Thanks for the offers chaps , Andry RM if you can come up with the goods it will be very much appreciated , please let me know what I need to do at this end..
> regards
> Mark



I'm 90% that it's in the magazine rack in the bathroom. Make of that what you will!

Chuck me a PM with your address and I'll get it in the post to you tomorrow.


----------



## siadwell (16 Apr 2014)

Have you checked out the BikeRadar website?
There are video reviews of the winner and top 3 bikes at http://www.bikeradar.com/road/news/...ns-cycling-plus-bike-of-the-year-video-40347/.
Many of the reviews of the contenders have been drip-fed onto the website by now - browse the road bike reviews archive for March and April and look for the BotY logo on the bike photo.


----------

